# Fuel pump/Supercharger



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

Should the fuel pump be upgraded with a supercharger install? I will have a Maggie 2300 installed next week, should a higher flow fuel pump be install? How does the stock pump handle increased fuel needs? What are people running with their supercharged 05's? Thx


----------



## mike4387 (Sep 8, 2011)

just got my cae recently but the guy i bought it from is running the stock fuel pump with a msd voltage booster on it, car dynoed 590 at the wheels and afrs seen to be around 11.0 so u could go that route. I did some research and u can also go with a lingenfelter fuel pump for around $140. U will need bigger injectors of course to.


----------



## stephen77375 (Feb 13, 2011)

Put a TVS1900 on mine approx 2 weeks ago. Running stock fuel pump w/out a voltage booster and having no problems. Hell I didn't even change the fuel filter on the intank pump. I have 50k miles on my car and working fine.


----------



## mike4387 (Sep 8, 2011)

stephen77375 said:


> Put a TVS1900 on mine approx 2 weeks ago. Running stock fuel pump w/out a voltage booster and having no problems. Hell I didn't even change the fuel filter on the intank pump. I have 50k miles on my car and working fine.


kind of power u making with that tvs1900?


----------



## Firehawk68McLeod (Apr 14, 2012)

With any super charged application, i would always recommend a upgrade in fuels system. I went magnafuel... but im also pushing 800 hp. I figure its better to have fuel than run out and go lean. It all depends on the power and boost levels. Most people run 255 walbros on dual intakes and one on a pressure switch when demand is needed


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Lingenfelter has an fuel pump kit for the GTO. They recommend not using voltage boosters on stock fuel pumps. I'm using that kit on my supercharged GTO.


----------

